# Earthquake in Japan



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Have any of you been watching the news of the Japanese earthquake that hit last night? I guess it was around 9:30-ish Pacific time. So utterly frightening. And they say the same sort of quake will happen off the coast of Oregon/Washington - the only unknown is 'when'. There is now a a tsunami warning for the OR coast and a 'watch' for the WA coast. Watching the footage of the tsunami roll over the land, taking everything in its path, and people trying to outrun it in their cars, but there is no way they can......


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

So frightening to watch! I heard on the news that the entire Pacific Rim was under tsunami warning. We need to lift up Japan in our prayers and other areas suffering as a result of this hugh earthquake.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I have friends in Japan. Fortunately, their area, though rocked by the quake, was far enough inland to avoid the tsunami. They still had internet, so we were able to touch base via e-mail. They had minimal damage. I wish the same could be said for all areas of the country!

I also checked in on my friends in Taiwan. Fortunately, the tsunami had pretty much dissipated by the time it reached them. They had officials out keeping the beach areas clear, (most of the east coast is steep cliffs and uninhabited anyway) but it was more a surge up the beach than anything else by the time it came ashore. No damage, no injuries, even in low lying areas.

I know they've been evacuating some areas of Hawaii... Hopefully the energy will dissipate before reaching there too.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fox news has some footage that is just unbeievable, breaks my heart! Prayers being sent out- any minute Ca is going to be hit , Bay area people stay safe!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Watching that kind of devastation certainly puts our place in the world in perspective. I was watching last night and considering the power of the tsunami, the numbers of those lost (so far) is small, compared to what it might have been. Having it happen at night makes it that much harder. God bless everyone affected by this force of nature.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

you guys in oregon and washington stay safe too! I think it said if a wave hits it will be 8:45 for you guys?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is very scary. We lived in Tokyo for 2.5 years. The worst quake we felt was 4.2. It was nauseating. I can't imagine a 8.9. 

At least, the Japanese people are prepared for earthquakes and tsunamis. Nothing this bad but the response should be quick. They learned a lot since the Kobe earthquake. It seems that their early warning system worked for the areas outside of Sendai. I read that within seconds they had warnings out to tv, radio, and even cellphones. 

The tsunami is terrifying. Those poor people.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been watching since 3am Pacific time....can't sleep worrying about other things...like Kirby, for instance....and then I see this. Those poor people! My heart goes out to them ~ We have a former "son" over there (in Kobe) that stayed with us while going to school over here. I have already emailed him, as I have heard the Internet is still working. I doubt he will be able to get back to me though. Just awful situation.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm thinking of the people too in Cannon Beach Oregon...My favorite place in the whole world! Take care down there if anyone here is from there ~


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Any one find it odd Obama is talking about oil and the buget? Seriously?! Hundreds of thousands of people devastated, so insensitive. Seems quite disconnected from his countymen, who r glued to their tvs praying for these people!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

holt24 said:


> you guys in oregon and washington stay safe too! I think it said if a wave hits it will be 8:45 for you guys?


 I haven't been watching the news Did the wave hit?
Just turned on the TV and it is all over the news. they evacuated homes on the coast but as far as I can see nothing happened at least not enough to cause damage here. But the warning is still in effect . 
Those poor people that had to go threw such a terrible earth quick .


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The waves are coming in cycles. Lots of going up 7-8 feet, back down, back up... Boats and piers are being damaged but nothing too severe for the US yet.

Obama did address the earthquake and tsunami first thing. I believe this was a scheduled press conference in which he was going to talk about gas prices and the Middle East.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> The waves are coming in cycles. Lots of going up 7-8 feet, back down, back up... Boats and piers are being damaged but nothing too severe for the US yet.
> 
> Obama did address the earthquake and tsunami first thing. I believe this was a scheduled press conference in which he was going to talk about gas prices and the Middle East.


yeah..I guess it is just hard to think about the other stuff when this is happening


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I guess that is the downside of being president. You have to do some serious multi-tasking. Poor guy - he had been working on his spiel for funding, gas prices and the riots in the Middle East, then -bam- in the middle of the night (midday for the Japanese), earthquake. If he had just addressed the earthquake, you know that the press would have hounded him. Why would anyone want to be president. It is a sucky job.

Egads! The Japanese are having serious problems with their nuclear reactor. They just announced that they will have to vent radioactive vapor into the atmosphere.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe earthquakes are the scariest of all natural disasters to me. We experienced a couple while living in the Philippines and waiting and wondering about when an aftershock is going to hit is really scary.

My prayers go out to all those affected by this disaster - earthquakes and tsunamis.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

No I wouldn't want that job!!!! 

Anyone near Cresent City, Ca? 8 ft wave hit and now reports of 4 people being swept out to sea.

Japan keeps having Large aftershocks and the Nuk Plant Geesh! this is scary stuff! Everyone stay safe and keep your babies close


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> It is very scary. We lived in Tokyo for 2.5 years. The worst quake we felt was 4.2. It was nauseating. I can't imagine a 8.9.
> 
> At least, the Japanese people are prepared for earthquakes and tsunamis. Nothing this bad but the response should be quick. They learned a lot since the Kobe earthquake. It seems that their early warning system worked for the areas outside of Sendai. I read that within seconds they had warnings out to tv, radio, and even cellphones.
> 
> The tsunami is terrifying. Those poor people.


Watching that tsunami was horrible - seeing those people trying to drive away from it and there was nowhere for them to go.

My son has a friend who lives in Tokyo. Said the transportation is all down so he was walking home. Had been walking for 6 hours and only about halfway home.

We had an earthquake in this area around ten years ago. I want to say it was 4.? I hated it. The house just felt like it was rolling. Knocked the big mirror off the dresser and I went to catch it and thought better of it and let it crash, but only the wooden frame was broken.

We also had a smaller one here about a month ago or less. I was sitting at the computer and it felt like I was rocking back and forth toward it. Made me wonder if I was having a stroke or something as none of the light fixtures were swaying, which is what usually happens, as we have had a few smaller ones over the years. Was sort of relieved to hear later in the day that we did actually have an earthquake.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kirby said:


> I'm thinking of the people too in Cannon Beach Oregon...My favorite place in the whole world! Take care down there if anyone here is from there ~


That is my absolute favorite place as well! Are you from WA or OR?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sometimes I'm glad I live in :canada:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Sometimes I'm glad I live in :canada:


LOL, all you have to worry about is freezing to death. (Just kidding, I spent most of my adult life in Minnesota.)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dbeech said:


> LOL, all you have to worry about is freezing to death. (Just kidding, I spent most of my adult life in Minnesota.)


aahhh Deb ,you pup, moving from MN to CA. ound: I ran the Twin Cities Marathon there . Much like Ontario. lakes everywhere. :focus:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> aahhh Deb ,you pup, moving from MN to CA. ound: I ran the Twin Cities Marathon there . Much like Ontario. lakes everywhere. :focus:


I lived in Minneapolis. It really is a beautiful city with wonderful people. The marathon route ran right past my house. It was always fun to cheer on the runners.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I was in bed early last night and didn't see the news before I arrived at work this morning. I walked in at 7 and was greated with "what are going to do?" and "a tsunami is heading to Honolulu"..... see I work for UPS and cover the Asia Pac Rim area which also covers Sydney and Hawaii..... needless to say it was heart wrenching seeing what happened to Japan, knowing that our friends/co-workers in Asia were going though a nightmare of unimaginable proportions was very hard today. We all sat and watched with baited breath as the tsunami hit Honolulu this morning and were very thankful that they recieved minimal water on land-we had a plane in air and it couldn't turn back due to fuel... Anyway it has been a VERY stressful day and I would like to ask you all to pray for all the people going through this nightmare across the globe (recent Australia victims as well as Asia). Sorry about rambling


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what happens to the ocean after such a big earth quick .What I mean is like wales fish ect. From what I have been hearing the ocean was like a avalanche that spreed across the ocean .


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

holt24 said:


> Any one find it odd Obama is talking about oil and the buget? Seriously?! Hundreds of thousands of people devastated, so insensitive. Seems quite disconnected from his countymen, who r glued to their tvs praying for these people!!


Does not surprise me at all!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

inlovewithhav said:


> I was in bed early last night and didn't see the news before I arrived at work this morning. I walked in at 7 and was greated with "what are going to do?" and "a tsunami is heading to Honolulu"..... see I work for UPS and cover the Asia Pac Rim area which also covers Sydney and Hawaii..... needless to say it was heart wrenching seeing what happened to Japan, knowing that our friends/co-workers in Asia were going though a nightmare of unimaginable proportions was very hard today. We all sat and watched with baited breath as the tsunami hit Honolulu this morning and were very thankful that they recieved minimal water on land-we had a plane in air and it couldn't turn back due to fuel... Anyway it has been a VERY stressful day and I would like to ask you all to pray for all the people going through this nightmare across the globe (recent Australia victims as well as Asia). Sorry about rambling


absolutely, everyone inJapan has been on my mind and in prayers all day. So frightening and it must be terrible not knowing about family. My neighbor's daughter is due to fly into Japan on the 7th as an exchange student and has several friends from Japan attending school here in WA they are so worried about family. Just keep praying for everyone.


----------

